# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания ASUS стала Генеральным партнером третьего республиканского конкурса «Студент года»

## Labs

Компания ASUS, один из крупнейших производителей персональных компьютеров и комплектующих, второй год подряд выступит Генеральным спонсором республиканского конкурса «Студент года». Финал и награждение победителей пройдут 22 ноября в Минске в стенах Командно-инженерного института Министерства по чрезвычайным ситуациям Республики Беларусь. В завершающем этапе мероприятия, организованного Министерством образования совместно с ОО БРСМ, примут участие 8 финалистов областных туров со всей Республики Беларусь. 

Победителем главного студенческого конкурса страны станет участник, который наберет наибольшее количество баллов от жюри за интеллектуальные, спортивные и творческие конкурсы. Этот проект направлен на создание условий для самореализации молодежи в науке, искусстве, общественной деятельности, на повышение престижа получения высшего образования и новых знаний. Участниками конкурса и региональными победителями стали действительно лучшие во всем студенты: средний балл их зачетной книжки не ниже 8.0, они активно участвовали в общественной жизни университета и также в конкурсах в области студенческого самоуправления. 

Главные призы победителям конкурса предоставит компания ASUS. Студенты, занявшие 1, 2 и 3 место, а также победитель онлайн-голосования получат в подарок современный гаджет – планшетный компьютер ASUS MeMO Pad. 

Планшет ASUS MeMO Pad (на базе операционной системы Android 4.1 Jelly Bean) благодаря IPS-дисплею со светодиодной подсветкой и высоким разрешением (1024x600 пикселей) отличается широкими углами обзора, превосходной цветопередачей и ярким изображением даже при солнечном свете. Помимо четкой картинки, эта модель может похвастаться еще и качественными стереодинамиками с эксклюзивной аудиотехнологией ASUS SonicMaster, обеспечивающей отличное воспроизведение любых музыкальных жанров. Девайс оснащен фронтальной 1 Мп камерой. Емкий литий-ионный аккумулятор выдерживает целых 7 часов автономной работы. Сердцем планшета является процессор VIA WM8950. Это одноядерный CPU частотой 1 ГГц, построенный на основе ARM Cortex-A9. 

Кроме 16 Гб встроенной памяти в устройстве предусмотрен слот для карты micro SD – на планшете можно будет хранить не только учебные материалы, но и любимые фильмы, музыку и фотографии. ASUS MeMOPad – отличный подарок для лучших студентов страны, который поможет им добиваться новых успехов и достижений в учебе.

----------

